# It's a start. (wooden knife challenge)



## steve bellinger (Jul 27, 2016)

not much yet but at least it's a start lol. I think i know what I want as long as I don't mess it up. I hope to get a bunch done Saturday but we all know how that goes

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DKMD (Jul 27, 2016)

Looks like a knife already!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2016)

What are you using for materials?
I like that shape....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 28, 2016)

Nice profile to that, it's gonna look sweet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 28, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> What are you using for materials?
> I like that shape....


this is just some more of that crazy maple. As far as the handle its still a tuss up between beb dyed black with black wood or cherry burl and diw. I'm also planning to do a sheath using some ether cherry or Walnut veneer as there what I have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 28, 2016)

wow...the advantage of sitting back and seeing what comes up is priceless....so many ideas floating around in the heads of these powerful makers...sweet choice of wood...and shape is spot on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 29, 2016)

All right as some people have to work full time boo hiss lol we don't get to spend as much time on these as we would like. But did get the scales made and one put on

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 29, 2016)

It moves along much quicker after you get the scales on Steve.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 29, 2016)

Looks like you over heated the blade in one spot shaping it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 29, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Looks like you over heated the blade in one spot shaping it.


 yep I sure did lol. Now if this was steel I might've had a problem but wood I can fix or at least I hope so


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 30, 2016)

ahhh...lookin' sweet

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 30, 2016)

Last update till I'm done lol

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 30, 2016)

Like the looks of those scales... The ink dye job is looking good on that maple, and it looks great up against that black bolster.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 31, 2016)

Calling it done

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DKMD (Jul 31, 2016)

Too cool! Your maple and dye is about the coolest look I've seen in a long time!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 31, 2016)

I agree with Doc - The dye job really stands out and intrigues me. I'm going to have to play around with that method. I like the sheath too. I'd love to see more pics of it. from different angles.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 31, 2016)

Down town right now but will get some more picks later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 31, 2016)

Nice....real nice! That sheath is very cool. Did you have to steam it or something to bend it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 31, 2016)

Marc all I did was take a large piece of veneer I had sitting around, fold it in half. Took a piece of rail road track I have ( have two 1- 12" and one 3 foot) used the short one. just started moving it towards the fold over a number of days till it stayed put. took my heavy shop scissors cut out the basic shape and went from there.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 31, 2016)

Steve that's super fantastic. I was holding off starting mine because of no camera, now I am holding off because of no talent compared to you. . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 31, 2016)

steve bellinger said:


> Marc all I did was take a large piece of veneer I had sitting around, fold it in half. Took a piece of rail road track I have ( have two 1- 12" and one 3 foot) used the short one. just started moving it towards the fold over a number of days till it stayed put. took my heavy shop scissors cut out the basic shape and went from there.




Nice....I might have to try that....
Thanks!


----------

